# binpkgs e samba share [aggirato]

## Onip

Utilizzo il desktop per "fabbricare" i binari da emergere (con -k) sul desktop. Recentemente, per motivi di spazio ho spostato sia distfiles sia packages in una partizione ntfs che è molto più spaziosa.

Siccome con nfs non mi riesce di esportare delle directory su ntfs (anche se la documentazione dal sito direbbe di si), sto provando con samba che avevo già installato per altri motivi.

La condivisione di distfiles avviene senza problemi, dal notebook riesco a leggere e scrivere senza nessun problema i sorgenti.

Il problema ce l'ho con la costruzione dei binari dal notebook, sia quickg sia emerge (con FEATURE="buildpkg") mi danno lo stesso errore

```

# quickpkg net-libs/webkit-gtk

 * Building package for net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.10 ...!!! Invalid binary package: '/usr/portage/packages/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.10.tbz2.26286'

                                                                                                                                                                      [ !! ]

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/packages/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.10.tbz2'

 * Failed to create package: '/usr/portage/packages/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.10.tbz2'

 * No packages found

```

Con emerge ho solo la stringa !!! Invalid binary package: '/usr/portage/packages/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.10.tbz2.26286'

lo share è montato via fstab così

```
//192.168.xxx.xxx/packages      /usr/portage/packages   cifs   noauto,rw,user=guest,password='' 0 0
```

mentre smb.conf sul server è questo

```

[global]

 workgroup = CASA_DI_ONIP

 netbios name = Hal9000

 server string = Gentoo GNU\Linux

 ;printcap name = cups

 ;load printers = yes

 ;printing = cups

 log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

 max log size = 50

 log level = 3

 security = share

 

 wins support = yes

 

 preserve case = yes

 default case = lower

 

 force user = guest

 force group = users

 browse list = yes

 guest only = yes

 guest account = guest

 guest ok = yes

[packages]

  comment = gentoo's bin packages

  path = /mnt/scambio/gentoo/packages/

  browseable = yes

  read only = no

  guest ok = yes

```

Sinceramente non so da che parte iniziare a risolvere il problema

----------

## djinnZ

Configurare il server web per i binari?

Non te lo do per certo ma l'owner se accedi come dir non dovrebbe essere portage o root?

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Configurare il server web per i binari?
> 
> Non te lo do per certo ma l'owner se accedi come dir non dovrebbe essere portage o root?

 

Potresti essere un po' più esplicito? giuro che non ho capito un acca. (si vede che di samba ne so praticamente niente?   :Laughing:  )

----------

## djinnZ

```
rw,user=guest
```

]non vorrei sbagliarmi ma emerge vuole che il proprietario dei pacchetti pacchetti binari sia l'user portage o qualcuno in wheel non accetta di installere roba posseduta da nobody che è riservato per i cosiddetti "utenti occasionali" o per gli inaffidabili nelle impostazni più restrittive (lo so che è una semplificazione orribile). Dato che con quella opzione monti tutti i file con proprietario guest (quindi nobody:nobody per linux).

Non mi ricordo se il permesso rw viene esteso anche alle directory con la tua configurazione di samba ed ovviamente una dir senza il permesso di esecuzione può essere listata ma non si può accedere al suo contenuto.

Prova a montare con 

```
rwx,user=portage,group=portage
```

 ed a rivedere la configurazione di samba e vedi che succede.

ls -la /usr/portage/packages/net-libs cosa riporta ?

O agisci sui permessi o sui proprietari della directory di partenza o agisci sulla share CIFS.

L'alternativa è usare apache, configurare un accesso alla directory dei binari e mettere l'indirizzo in make.conf usando la direttiva PORTAGE_BINHOST che dovrebbe renderti la vita un pochino più facile visto che devi anche vedere come monti il volume ntfs[/code].

----------

## ago

è completamente OT rispetto a quello che stai chiedendo..ma sarei curioso di come mai creare  binari da installare altrove...

----------

## djinnZ

Per non rifare due volte lo stesso lavoro o per usare una macchia più veloce per compilare o per esser sicuri che l'aggiornamento non comporti pasticci o per far si che si completi in brevissimo tempo.

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> o per esser sicuri che l'aggiornamento non comporti pasticci.

 

Per tutto il resto sono d'accordo..questa non l'ho capita!

----------

## djinnZ

Aggiorni un paio di librerie e questo ti blocca un servizio che ti è essenziale (samba su un fileserver ad esempio). Finchè non hai finito con il revdep-rebuild non ti funziona. Questo è molto male.

Aggiorni, lanci revdep-rebuild, controlli tutto e poi aggiorni la partizione di lavoro. Al momento lavoro così, mi serve che i tempi di aggiornamento siano certi.

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ls -la /usr/portage/packages/net-libs cosa riporta ?
> 
> 

 

```

# ls /usr/portage/packages/net-libs/ -la

totale 13572

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       0 27 ott 08:58 .

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       0 27 ott 08:54 ..

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4629093 24 ott 10:28 webkit-gtk-1.1.10.tbz2.18376

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4629093 27 ott 08:48 webkit-gtk-1.1.10.tbz2.5645

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4629093 27 ott 08:54 webkit-gtk-1.1.10.tbz2.5857

```

Ho provato a cambiare sia utente e gruppo in fstab sia a forzarli in smb.conf, ma il comportamento non cambia di una virgola. Settare il BINHOST, se non ho capito male, non mi serve a niente, perchè sarebbe un repository solamente in lettura e questo già mi funziona. Il problema sono quei pacchetti che installo sul portatile (development e power-management per esempio) per i quali un backup è comunque comodo.

Tra l'altro pure dal fisso ho le directory e i file come root:root 777 e non ho problemi, quindi non so se è un problema di permessi...

Comunque grazie eh   :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

con il nuovo fuse 2.7.4-r1 e la use modules attivata sono riuscito finalmente a condividere con nfs le directory su ntfs. Quindi sono tornato al metodo "originale" che mi va benissimo.

----------

